
In Soviet Russia Netflix Watches You - IgorRinkovec
https://rinkovec.com/soviet-russia-netflix-watches/
======
stuaxo
Nope, I wouldn't want this in netflixes real product... until there is facial
recognition tech that can be completely silo'd from the online app... maybe I
just give it permission to send out if I'm watching or asleep somehow.

